# Howto setup uswsusp

## bbroeksema

After having ran suspend2 sources for some times without any problems, i found out that it had been renamed to tuxonice. Installed the latest stable version (tuxonice-sources-2.6.23-r10) but resume doesn't work correctly. My X server keeps restarting and my system does not react on any keyboard input.

I now like to try uswsusp which is in the default kernel. Well i'm able to suspend the system it doesn't resume but just restarts. I found this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-624854-highlight-s2disk.html, but that isn't helpfull enough because i don't have fbsplash or anything like that. It seems that i need some initramfs image but I don't know how to create it or what it should contain.

Does anyone know a good howto or something to get uswsusp working with gentoo?

Some info:

uname -r:

```
2.6.24-gentoo-r3
```

/etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf:

```
#TryMethod suspend2.conf

TryMethod disk.conf

#TryMethod ram.conf

```

/etc/hibernate/disk.conf:

```
TryMethod ususpend-disk.conf

TryMethod sysfs-disk.conf

```

/etc/suspend.conf:

```
snapshot device = /dev/snapshot

resume device = /dev/hda1

#image size = 350000000

#suspend loglevel = 2

#compute checksum = y

#compress = y

#encrypt = y

#early writeout = y

#splash = y

```

----------

## bbroeksema

It may be the wrong forum, but is there nobody who has had succes setting up software suspend?

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

Just wondering if anybody has made any progress using/writing a tutorial on this

----------

## solamour

I'm now able to use uswsusp on my system. Take a look at the following.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6424559.html

__

sol

----------

